# Feeding Tilapia?



## fisheric (Jul 15, 2011)

I have seen several people who say they give their tegu tilapia. Is there a certain reason? Where I live tilapia is getting expensive.

Why not cheaper fish. Fish sticks?


----------



## tora (Jul 15, 2011)

Fish sticks are normally breaded? That and they're normally processed, which is a big no no. You could feed shrimp or cheaper filets, so long as it's fresh. 
Fish shouldn't be a huge part of their diet anyway, so if you can't buy the right stuff it's probably best to just cut it out.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 15, 2011)

i get frozen fillets from albertsons or safeway. usually just if its on sale. tegus do not need to have fish but it helps to keep a varied diet


----------



## fisheric (Jul 15, 2011)

I was joking about the fish sticks.

Just wondering if there was a reason people choose tilapia over other fish.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably 1) it's one of the cheapest foods out there 2) it's farm raised (less chance of mercury poisoning etc) and 3) you can find it just about everywhere and 4) it's lean.

Those are the reasons I choose it.


----------



## tora (Jul 15, 2011)

fisheric said:


> I was joking about the fish sticks.
> 
> Just wondering if there was a reason people choose tilapia over other fish.




Hey, you never know, and it's hard to tell sarcasm through text. 
Better safe than sorry.

And I think because it's usually the cheapest?


----------



## fisheric (Jul 15, 2011)

tora said:


> fisheric said:
> 
> 
> > I was joking about the fish sticks.
> ...



My gu will have to fight me for the tilapia. I love it.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 15, 2011)

tuna fillets and scallops are another favorite for my tegus lol. one of them seems to enjoy flounder as well


----------



## reptastic (Jul 15, 2011)

I fed telapia because my tegus go nuts for it, i havent tried it with storm and rayne yet, but my tegu nero used to get really excited and would claw at my pants legs when she smelled it lol, achilles, pyro and gozar also loved it, i tried salmon fillets but no one really took interest unless i grounded it up in with some ground turkey lol, i got mines from walmart it was $4 for like 6-8 fillets


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 16, 2011)

I think when I get myself salmon filets I will give him some. Only wild caught though, safer and better for you.


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 16, 2011)

its the cheapest fish around here.. and they seem to love it


----------



## fisheric (Jul 16, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> its the cheapest fish around here.. and they seem to love it



It is a medium priced fish here in northern california. But the price has increased rapidly the last few years as it becomes more popular.

I think the market where I usually shop had some kinda white fish for $2/lbs and tilapia was on sale for about $5.

The market I shop at is Korean so they always have alot of fish that I have never heard of/seen before. Makes for interesting shopping.


----------



## Camellia (Mar 28, 2019)

How much tilapia do i give my one year old tegu??


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 28, 2019)

As much as you want as long as he's getting frozen-thawed mice dusted on calcium.


----------

